# Devil fish



## L10452 (Nov 19, 2004)

My local lfs has asked me about it and I have never heard of it. Can anyone tell me if such fish exist and where I can tell him where to buy it.


----------



## weezplz (Oct 18, 2004)

yeah red devil cichild.


----------



## L10452 (Nov 19, 2004)

not the devil fish. He told me that was th name, but it wasn't the red devil.


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

There is a type of ray called devil fish but i dont think you could buy it they grow fu*ki*g huge.


----------



## Dragster (Aug 3, 2004)

Yup here it is thats all i know.


----------



## haitwun (Dec 30, 2003)

Is that a freshwater fish? It looks like a saltwater scorpion fish from its shape. Would you happen to know the latin name of this species? That looks like one awesome animal.


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

Looks like marine to me^^


----------



## water boy (Jan 15, 2004)

Dam, i can really see now why its called the devil fish...


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

thats f*cking ugly


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

its saltwater


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Dragster said:


> Yup here it is thats all i know.


 I have no clue wtf that thing is supposed to be, but it's not a piranha (not even a _Serrasalmus fuglybeyondwordus_).
Which is why:

*_Moved to Saltwater Forum_*


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

i have no clue what kind of fish your talking about...therw also a devil catfish..unless you can come up with a better description on how it looks..i'm unable too help ya out


----------



## litespan (Mar 26, 2004)

The fish your seeking is known as the Sea Goblin... (Inimicus Filamentosus)
I have one great fish.... Keeps the bottom stirred well... They bury themselves thats how they hunt...

This fish has many different names associated with it..
Barred Ghoul
2 stick sting fish
Devil Fish 
and many more....
They are hard to come by and somewhat expensive....
Here is mine in my Angler tank......
View attachment 40045


----------



## TripDs (Oct 11, 2004)

u have an angler fish? from finding nemo? lol. lemme see.


----------



## litespan (Mar 26, 2004)

I have some pics of a few of my Anglers in the Non P photo forum....

Patrick


----------

